# Accountability



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I don't get to post many victories, but I have one today. My house is pretty much in squalor and I've really had a hard time getting anything done. I decided not quite two weeks ago to start a daily journal with victories, no matter how small, and failures - days when I don't get anything done and why. I'm doing it in book format although no one will ever read it (until I'm dead and gone, and then I won't care). Somehow writing it down has made me more determined.

I've gotten a little done in my bedroom and in the foyer, but yesterday I cleaned out the upstairs hall and alcove. It was packed full of stuff and filthy. All the woodwork still needs to be washed, but you can see the floor and get to the window now. I put the fan in the window which will help a lot with the heat upstairs. Most of the stuff is craft supplies and got tossed into my 3rd bedroom (my craft room) and will have to be sorted later. At least I cleaned enough out to be able to close that bedroom door. I took out a large trashbag full and have a box started for donation.

This week I took two boxes and a trash bag full to Goodwil. I know it doesn't sound like very much, but it's a lot for me! Maybe if anyone else is having trouble, the journal idea might help you as well.

I am grateful for being able to post here - it's one more way of being accountable. Thanks!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Tht sounds like an awesome idea!! I am a constant list maker so that would be right up my alley. A great reminder that something did get accomplished. Some days I look around and feel like "nothing" was done and get truly depressed. I have a journal I got free with a purchase that has just been sitting there. I now have a use for it. Thanks for the great idea!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

moongirl, it's helped me since I can write down all the things I'm too embarrassed to tell anybody. It's taken a long time to get to this point and I know it will take some time to get it done, but writing it down has really helped. I've gotten more done this past week than I have in months! I'm a list maker too, but there was no accountability there. I'm embarrassed to write "I did nothing" in my journal, so I'll do _something_, no matter how small. My whole upstairs hall and alcove is de-junked and cleaned. The pantry is cleaned, organized and stocked. Small areas in my bedroom have been done. 

I'm glad you think it's helpful. I hope it helps you as much as it has me.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea!!! I'll be going 'back to work' here in a few weeks, so I'll be struggling with the feeling of not getting anything done at home... I may just have to try this.... 

Thanks for the tip.... 

It sounds like your doing great!!!! Congrats....


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

You have inspired me. I make lists all the time of what & where I have to do or buy or go and and then shove them in my pocket, wash them, loose them, and forget about them in the depts of my purse.

I just now made myself a new list. Just for cleaning and doing all the stuff around the house. Me and my son are going thru a total overhaull here of the whole house and I think putting everything on my list that I had to do was not working. 

Im going to try my old plan which worked years ago. I took one lined sheet of paper and taped it to my cupboard. Im writing everything up there that I have accomplished. Big or little then I cross it off. Everything has steps so Im going to put as an accomplishment each step.

I really have done a lot here lately but it just isnt noticable. Because its either gone or cleaned or past that step & into the next one. This way I will have my accomplisments right there listed as I go by. Im not going to take the paper down untill its filled up.

Im hoping that this is going to make me see that I really am accomplishing things and get the focus off of how far I have to go yet.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

That's great you guys! I'm glad my idea got you to thinking. I write down the things I _didn't_ get done as well and why I didn't get them done - no time, too tired, too depressed, achy/don't feel well, have something else more urgent to do. I've seen a pattern and can now work on changing it. The biggest thing for me was to "tell" my journal all those things that I'm too ashamed to tell anyone else about the condition of the house. Because of writing it down I'm being held accountable, and it's amazing how much that will push you. I know no one will ever read it, but I'm writing it as if it's read by the public every day. I can't make excuses anymore. It will take a long time to get the house back to normal - after all, it took 10 years to get here. I'm finally making progress - thanks for letting me share it with you!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Pinemead.........if you were right here I would give you a huge hug!! Yesterday I kept a log and it felt great!!!!!!!!!!!!! I realized tha I really do get things done even if it doesn't seem like I do.
I have a bad habit when making a to do list. It always contains more items than I could ever do in one day. Without meaning to I slowly get depressed by that night because I "didn't finish". This way was a much more positive reinforcement. In my book you are "Goddess for a day"!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

moongirl said:


> Pinemead.........if you were right here I would give you a huge hug!! Yesterday I kept a log and it felt great!!!!!!!!!!!!! I realized tha I really do get things done even if it doesn't seem like I do.
> I have a bad habit when making a to do list. It always contains more items than I could ever do in one day. Without meaning to I slowly get depressed by that night because I "didn't finish". This way was a much more positive reinforcement. In my book you are "Goddess for a day"!


Careful now, you're gonna make me cry. Your statement was a big part of why I came to this realization in the first place. I could never get everything on my list done, no matter how hard and fast I worked, and that just fed the depression. In fact, I've done so well the last 2 weeks that I gave myself off the first night in months. I went out to a tractor show/festival with a friend and had a great time. It might take months to go through this house because it is so bad, but now I have a plan and a way to keep track of it, and I don't feel so bad when I have one of those days when I don't get anything done - I can look back and know why. I am SO glad this is helping y'all. I was afraid to post it at first. I can't deal with being criticized right now about my living conditions. I'm doing the happy dance with you!! :bouncy:


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

The depression factor made my husband crazy. He was always teling me my expectations are too high. I don't believe that expecting the dishes to done and the carpet is vaccumed is "too much":grit:LOL

Tomorrow is my day off..........I have a small list but it is right next to my new journal:dance:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Today was my day off. It took most of the day, but I got most of the nasty upstairs bathroom done. I'll get the rest done tomorrow before work. It was really, really hot here today and I only have A/C in my bedroom, so I had to take a lot of breaks. It feels good to be so tired from actually getting something done! Just remember that doing ANYTHING is a positive in your journal! I just decided today that I wanted to get 1/2 the bathroom done, and I did more than half. It was disgusting, but it sparkles now (all but the tub)! I'm looking forward to finishing it tomorrow. What a change for me! Have a good day off.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Pinemead - I keep a journal like that for my weight and health and also my garden. You have inspired me to now keep one for the house.  Be careful about throwing everything into the spare room! I am bad to do that, planning to sort and shuck later, but then procranstinate so the spare room is ALWAYS a mess.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

COSunflower, my whole house is a mess, so some things get tossed into undone rooms to sort later. Hopefully I'll end up with just one room to do at the end. I'm sorting and tossing as much as I can as I go, but there are boxes of craft supplies that I have to go through later. I tried to keep a journal of my greenhouse and garden, but I just didn't have time. Spring is a killer time for me, but if I can get the house cleaned up, I might have time next year to keep one. Well, I'm off to finish the bathroom. Have a great day!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Pinemead - if you have any craft supplies you don't want, I would donate them to a Boys and Girls Club if you have them there. They are an after school program that we have in Central Oregon and they do lots of arts and crafts so ALWAYS need free supplies donated!!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for the idea. I usually give them to 4-H or the church. I don't know if there is a Boys and Girls club near me, but I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Even an elementary school would be good. Our school district is in such a bind that not only with laying off tons of staff, they had to do away with art, music and pe classes so the teachers are now going to have to pick up the slack. There is absolutely NO money for supplies so we all are scouting the yard sales and thrift stores as usual. I don't know what I would do without all my friends watching and collecting art supplies and yarn for my clubs!!!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea. I will try it just as soon as we get through with this remodel.


----------



## dancemama (Feb 20, 2009)

the journal is a great idea!! What I find that really helps me is to go to the library and get a book on tape. I can actually do the dishes without wanting to kill myself!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

It's working! I've gotten more done in 18 days than I have in 6 months. A few weeks ago I wouldn't have started cleaning my linen closet today because I had to go to work and knew I wouldn't be able to finish it. This morning I thought "I've got a couple of hours, I can get a lot done, even if I don't finish." I got 2/3 of it done. The rest I'll do tomorrow. I'm excited!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

AWESOME!!:bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

This is inspiring to read. I hate that out of control feeling that comes with the house being - well, 'out of control'. It is so easy to slip into that depressed state where nothing gets done, isn't it. Even though it doesn't make sense - I get depressed because stuff is insanely messy around me, but don't pick it up, because I'm depressed about it, and feel like it doesn't get clean anyway, so it just gets messier........

While I don't keep a regular journal, this forum has helped me so much to stay on track. I read what other people are doing, and I feel inspired to get up and get it done! 

Great idea on the journaling - keep up the good work. And thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Boy, I can really relate. My biggest problem was depression. I was completely overwhelmed and didn't know where to start. Then I decided that I couldn't live like this anymore and anything I did would be an improvement. Now that I've started, it doesn't seem so frightening. I know it will take months to get it all done, especially when I have to re-clean what I've already done, but I'm worth more than to live like this. Today I will finish the linen closet and get the TP and cleaners stored. That's my only cleaning goal for the day. I'm setting much smaller goals - realistic ones that I can actually accomplish, and I'm bragging about my success in my journal. This is the best thing I've done for myself in years. I'd like to get to the point that a plumbing leak that requires a plumber to come in doesn't send me into a panic. I'd eventually like to invite my neighbor over for tea. I haven't done that in about 9 years. I can't tell you how much better I feel mentally and emotionally (maybe not physically!). Thanks all of you for letting me post about this and not judge me. I was really afraid to talk about it at first, but your support is priceless to me.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

pinemead said:


> My biggest problem was depression. I was completely overwhelmed and didn't know where to start. ............. Thanks all of you for letting me post about this and not judge me. I was really afraid to talk about it at first, but your support is priceless to me.


I think we all feel alone..like we are the only ones who can't "do it all". I personally have a mother who lives to clean. My apartment makes her crazy. All she does is worries "what will people think".... As my 12 year old told me this week (after a few days at nana's house) "she only has two hobbies.........cleaning her house and telling peple how to run their lives". It is sad and very true. I would rather be a "slob" than live such a boring life. I would love more organization and less housework. Wouldn't we all....but there is a limit to how many hours a day I can devote to cleaning. It is great to come on this forum and know that I am not alone


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, I didn't get the linen closet finished. I just had too much prep work for the market tomorrow and I was really tired all day. I'll be gone (market, work) until Monday, but I'll get it done then, and then on to the next project! But I don't feel guilty about it. That's a first! Moongirl, there just aren't enough hours, but my situation is so bad that I don't get to do the things I want to do - sewing, crafts, preserving food, and some other things because I don't have a place clean and uncluttered enough to do them. So I decided that I'd do a little. The little turned in to bigger and I can actually see progress. I doubt seriously that your house is as bad as this, but even if it is, you are right that you are not alone. This house was in the back of my mind every waking moment and was really causing me problems. I can feel it beginning to lift already, but I've got a long way to go. I have to get rid of a lot of this stuff before it suffocates me. I lost a very good friend of 10 years last October. She had never been in my house and I had never been in hers. We were both dealing with the same issues. I don't want to die with my house like this. I don't want to leave my son with this mess to deal with. I don't plan on dying any time soon, but neither did she. I have to do this for myself - for my piece of mind. My Mom died years ago, but she wouldn't tolerate my house like this. Your son sounds like a wise young man.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Depression seems to attempt to steal ones energy and drive, doesn't it.

My advice is t try to do some cleaning/organizing every day, even if it is just a little bit. Then, stand back and admire your accomplishment.

There is a saying:

"How do you eat an elephant?". "ONE BITE AT A TIME!"


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

This thread is so inspireing. Im still working on that one wall in my kitchen. There is lots of sanding to do and so many dents & cracks to spackel only to sand again. So its been a lot of when I can get to it, do a little here then wait and do some more there. 
Yesterdays and todays accompishment was to spackle around the fuse box. It was replaced last year and there was a gap in the wall where they met. A draft would come thru the wall & spiders too. Even without paint it looks so much better. 
I think one of my big things to work on is taking on so much. I get so overloaded sometimes that I just crash and cant do anything. Learning to do one bite at a time will help. Getting others to realize that Im only human and can only do one or two things at a time is another thing.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ardie, you are exactly right, although there are some days that time will not allow it. That's ok, I'll get to it the next day. It's taken me a lot of work on myself to be able to do that and not get depressed over it. I feel victorious, even if my progress is small. I just need to keep the feeling going and I can do that by continuing to make progress - baby steps.

I spoke with one of my customers today that I've known for several years. She is in her late 70's and has fought depression for years. Unfortunately, she cannot take any medication for it. She was telling me how bad her house is because she just can't deal with it. I told her about my last 19 days and what I've done. I don't think it will work for her because she said she won't journal, but talking about it seemed to help her. She said her kitchen counter was piled up with stuff. I encouraged her to mark off a 1' square and set her timer for 15 minutes. That's the goal. I hope she can do it, but if not, I'm going to her house to help her get started. That's all any of us really need - is to get started. I feel good and proud of what I've accomplished in 19 days. It makes me want to do more because I like the feeling, but if a day goes by that I can't get anything done, I now refuse to beat myself up over it. Onward and upward!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Sumer said:


> This thread is so inspireing. Im still working on that one wall in my kitchen. There is lots of sanding to do and so many dents & cracks to spackel only to sand again. So its been a lot of when I can get to it, do a little here then wait and do some more there.
> Yesterdays and todays accompishment was to spackle around the fuse box. It was replaced last year and there was a gap in the wall where they met. A draft would come thru the wall & spiders too. Even without paint it looks so much better.
> I think one of my big things to work on is taking on so much. I get so overloaded sometimes that I just crash and cant do anything. Learning to do one bite at a time will help. Getting others to realize that Im only human and can only do one or two things at a time is another thing.


Sumer, it's been said here many times before - baby steps. It took me a while to understand the concept. Keep nibbling away at it. Sounds like you've made great progress. Doesn't if feel great?!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

was telling a friend about the idea this morning. She agreed with me that focusing on the positive mightbemuchmore beneficial. She said she was going to find a notebook to give it a try.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Pinemaid yes it feels great but my house looks like a disaster hit here. Then my landlord stopped by to look at the broken window I found. Then I leaned on the bathroom counter top and it cracked in half. Oh ya feels great.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've struggled with this for a long time, and it's been worse since we moved to the farm. So many things to do, so many roadblocks in the way -- stupid lousy fibro attacks, stupid animal tricks, stupid choices by Pony! biting off more than she can chew... The usual. 

We've had a LOT of company the past couple of months, and that has helped us to get somewhat motivated. Nick's mom and dad were great when they came out, because they saw that we were overwhelmed. Mom did ALL of my laundry (God bless her!) and Dad helped Nick carve a path through the garage.

What really got us to moving, though, is the realization that many of you have already experienced: Little bits, a little at a time, will make more of a difference than one big blow-out get-it-done-now session.

Biggest step for us: Cleaning the kitchen and finding the countertops. We joke that there is no flat surface in our house that's safe from a pile-up. But having the kitchen counter cleared has made it so much easier for many other chores: canning, butchering, cooking. 

I feel that, as long as my kitchen and bathroom are clean, I'm doing well. And for the third straight night in a row, my kitchen is clean. How did we get here? We realized that we appreciate having our house clean just as much as visitors do, and we are determined to carve out little areas, one at a time. 

Pinemead, thanks for your OP and all the subsequent posts. You've made my day, and given me the encouragement to stay on top of things.

Keep goin'!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Pony, that's great! Until 2 weeks ago, there WAS NO flat surface in my house (at least not visable). I love having a clean kitchen. Mine will have to wait a little while though. I have other priorities starting at the front door. After I finish the linen closet on Monday, I'll start downstairs. My reward to myself for working so hard is a pressure canner, but I can't have it until I clean the kitchen. I can't clean the kitchen until the breakfast room is done, and I can't do the breakfast room until the foyer is done. See where I'm going here? I'm thrilled that my change has helped someone else, even a little. I feel so much better about EVERYTHING now and I wanted to share. We can do this!!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Have to leave with family at 6am to attend a club meeting. BUT........the dishes are done and the counter are clean!! Better than having to wash dishes in order to cook and make more dishes!:rock::rock:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Moongirl, dishes are a major accomplishment! It's hard to be in two places at once and sometimes priorities take you away. I'll be gone all day today, but I'll have a couple of hours tomorrow to get that linen closet done. Funny thing is, I look forward to doing it! I'm beginning to be a clean space junkie. I like the feeling. Hang in there with me.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I find that if I just tell myself 5 minutes here, 5 minutes there...Like when cooking a meal and it doesn't need tending (think waiting for water to boil) I try a mad dash to clean something in that time near the kitchen. The added benefit is the watched pot never boils so time flies!
I have a few areas of my house that are total disaster; but there was a time the whole place was a mess. Imagine moving from a 2000 sq ft home to 700 sq ft and not knowing what to toss.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Good for all of us! :rock:

We've all had struggles and we're working though them! :banana02:

I've always contended that it is easier to keep a place clean than it is to get it clean!


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> Good for all of us! :rock:
> 
> We've all had struggles and we're working though them! :banana02:
> 
> I've always contended that it is easier to keep a place clean than it is to get it clean!


Boy is that the truth!!! Especially with kids around.....One thing I found helpful, which I think came from Flylady, is to continually 'thank yourself' for the nice job you did. It sounds so corny, but it really helps!! When I go into the kitchen first thing in the morning, and my sink is clean and empty, I say 'thanks, sarah. You did a great job on that! You just saved yourself time today!'. 

Good job, and thanks for the inspriation.
Sarah


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

The linen closet is finished! I know I said my reward later would be a pressure canner, but I just couldn't wait. I bought one yesterday and will be putting up veggies next week. The laundry and dishes are done, and I have applebutter cooking in the crock pot. I'll water bath them tomorrow. Yeah!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Pinemead..........Good for You!!
It's 5 am and I just finished a batch of misc. dishes. I just wish the heat from the last few days would go away! The humidity is a killer and putting a damper on the cleaning efforts.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

moongirl said:


> Pinemead..........Good for You!!
> It's 5 am and I just finished a batch of misc. dishes. I just wish the heat from the last few days would go away! The humidity is a killer and putting a damper on the cleaning efforts.


That's why I'm having a hard time today. The heat/humidity is brutal here today. I'm making apple butter to can later today, but I really want to get the foyer done today. Guess I'd better get started!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, I can really relate to the depression you all refer to. In fact there was a time when DH asked me if I was going to do something about this house or if HE had to take over? I would have been really upset if it wasn't so funny. He never picks up after himself, and is a real pack rat, so a good share of the piles are his! And he seldom finishes anything he starts in the house, so I'm sure this wouldn't have carried very far either! 

It seems for every pile I clear, 3 more show up!

I've had a boat-load of canning to do lately, so I've been cleaning off the kitchen counter pretty regularly the last month or so (just to fill it up again) and finally had to clear off some shelves in the utility room to make a place to store it all. I'm no where near finished with the canning, and will probably need to make more room yet. I was starting to get depressed because the rest of my house is in shambles, while I am concentrating on the canning. I'm barely keeping up with laundry and necessities right now. But it all has to be put on hold until the harvest is done, or I lose all my gardening efforts and grocery opportunities. Money is too tight to justify that right now. 

After reading these posts, and seeing what everyone else is doing (and that I am not alone, although I'm sure you would all feel great about your homes after a tour of mine!) I realized that I could actually make this work to my advantage if I do it right. 

I have more shelves to clear, but if I go through it more thoroughly and get rid of the stuff that is no longer useful WHILE I am cleaning it off, that is one step closer to the utility room being cleaned, right? I know it only takes a few minutes a day to do some of these chores that I am putting off, and I should make a game of working in a few minutes here and there to see how much I can get done.

You all have made me see this in a different light. I have to change my thinking. I can only get done what I can get done, break it down into small steps, as anything I do is better than nothing, and I have to stop feeling guilty about what I didn't get to. I can start again tomorrow. 

Thanks for letting me ramble on and giving me something positive to think about!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Lickcreek - you get it! This is what I've been talking about. Stop with the "I should have gotten it done" to "I got this much done"! It's a change of attitude. The journaling help me more than anything else I've done, but it's not for everybody. I'd be concentrating on the canning also, but those few minutes while you're waiting, or as you said, tossing the undeeded stuff while you make space for all that wonderful produce will help a lot.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay, I think I'm up for the challenge.

Tonight when I get home from work, I need to bake a batch of cookies for DH's Hunter Ed class, can a batch of salsa (everything is chopped and ready to go, just need to combine, heat, jar and can.) and get _at least_ one load of laundry done.

My plan in between times is to clean out the frig (salsa making will help, but there are plenty of leftovers piling up that we will have for supper so I don't have to slay that dragon tonight, too!!) Then I'll see how much more I can get done that is only a few steps away. My whole kitchen and mud room have currently been overtaken by life and tomatoes. I'll start here and see how much of a dent I can put in it. :baby04:


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Wanted to add... I've been thinking about it and I'm not sure a journal would help me a lot right now, as I 'm sure as soon as I lay it down it would be swallowed up not to resurface again for days!! I am an incurable list maker, though, so switching over to listing what I DID get done would probably be a real boost for me.

It's funny, I almost can't wait to get home to see what I can do. How's THAT for a change of attitude! LOL!


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Something I read in a magazine once, is to set a timer, for say 10 minutes, 15 minutes, whatever. But the key is a short amount of time. Then say to yourself, ok, I have to race to clean the bathroom, or empty this one shelf, mop this floor, or whatever. It almost can be fun, (well, sort of). It does become a challenge, and I find that it is not overwhelming, because you know you are only committed to 10 or 15 minutes or whatever you set the timer for. Make sense?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

The disappearing journal is why I do mine on the computer. It's harder to lose in the clutter.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

pinemead said:


> The disappearing journal is why I do mine on the computer. It's harder to lose in the clutter.


You haven't seen how my DH keeps our computer desk/junk pile! LOL


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't blame DH for the piles on the computer desk. Those are mine... waiting to either be paid or filed.  And he knows better than to mess up my piles ! :duel:

Well, I did not do so well getting anything additional done, but I did get the salsa, 2 loads of laundry, frig partly cleaned and fed them a supper of leftovers to help make room for groceries tomorrow. Dishes are done. Counter is wiped. I'm happy with what was accomplished, even though it didn't get any extra cleaning done.

There's always this evening! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

lickcreek said:


> I can't blame DH for the piles on the computer desk. Those are mine... waiting to either be paid or filed.  And he knows better than to mess up my piles ! :duel:
> 
> Well, I did not do so well getting anything additional done, but I did get the salsa, 2 loads of laundry, frig partly cleaned and fed them a supper of leftovers to help make room for groceries tomorrow. Dishes are done. Counter is wiped. I'm happy with what was accomplished, even though it didn't get any extra cleaning done.
> 
> There's always this evening! Thanks everyone!


Hey, you did very well!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks, Ardie, but I'm not sure I'll make much of a dent tonight either. Too bad, because I should have the house to myself for most of the evening. But there are 2 buckets of those dad-blasted tomatoes that really need to be skinned & diced for salsa.
I'm seriously considering freezing them, as was suggested in the harvest forum. But that would only mean twice as many to cut up this weekend!

I know I shouldn't complain! God wouldn't give me any more tomatoes than I can handle, right! LOL!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

lickcreek, sounds like you got a lot done to me! I haven't gotten much done this week mostly because of the heat. I've been prepping and baking all day today for the market tomorrow and it's over 90 in my kitchen. I just took a break to get in the air conditioning of the bedroom for a few minutes. Plus, I have a really nasty tooth ache. I'll be gone all day tomorrow, but I'm off on Sunday and Monday. Probably have to see the dentist on Monday though. For the tomatoes, when I've frozen them - as soon as you dip a frozen tomato in hot water, the skin comes off really easily. In about Januaary, you'll be so glad you left your cleaning and worked on tomatoes instead!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I have a great list started for what I would like to accomplish in the next week.... So hey, why not start today.... right???? 

Well the dishes are done, 2 loads of laundry, and our bedroom is clean... spotless.... although not without injury.... ugh.... The dog broke his tie out cable, and I dropped the phone while trying to catch the dog.... I tied him up to the picnic table using his leash... decided to dive right into my list.... So lets tackle our bedroom.... I hit myself in the head twice with the broom while getting cobwebs, dropped our window fan on my foot (it's metal not plastic), ran over same foot with the vacuum cleaner (I have a kirby).... and my front porch looks worse now then before I started cleaning.... 

DH called & told me the old chain for the dog is on the floor of his truck.... so I head out to get it.... Stung by a bee on the same poor foot.... only to find out the chain is not there anymore.... 

So the dog is in the cool basement until DH comes home with a new chain.... and I'm planted firmly on the couch with an ice cold glass of tea, laptop, & General Hospital on....


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

LOL. I know it's really not funny, but I've had those days myself. Sometimes life just doesn't want to play nice. You have the right idea. Let it pass.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

It's finally raining here and cooling down. The last few days have been so hot. All my journal says is "washed dishes........put away dishes........."LOL
Today is the day to get back on track!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah, but it's still positive things! Mine just says "nothing done today" for every Friday, Saturday, and usually Sunday, but that's ok because I'm required to do other things those days. It's much cooler here today and I'm off. I want to tackle the foyer today and have greenhouse and goat things to do as well. I'd better get to it. Have a great day!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, I got the foyer started, but didn't get as much done as I'd hoped. I'll do more tomorrow. It turned really hot and humid, and my tooth HURTS.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I actually managed to get quite a bit done. Even recaulked the tub and did bunches of laundry! Yea for me!!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Recaulked?? Hey, that's major!!


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I really think this could help me. I can stay busy all day doing a ton of
cooking/cleaning/childcare/husband care /house repair ect and go to bed thinking I got nothing done because my todo list was unrealistic...

I am gong to start a journal with projects listed like clean out attic/
organize photios ect and when I do even one tiny thing for these I am going to note it down. That will inspire me to spend a few minutes chipping away at these goals.

I am never going to have the 2 weeks it would take to clean out the attic.
But I have a few minutes here or there to keep doing bits til it is done.

Thanks for this idea...

I want to write one thing down a day...even if it is purging one file that takes 
2 minutes....

My goal is attic and photos organized by spring


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Nancy, that's excellent This is working for me - it's the only thing that has and I'm making progress a little at a time. I don't make "to do" lists any more, except for things that I don't want to forget to do, like making a phone call or paying a bill. My goal is to have a purged and clean house. I haven't set a date, but I'd like to have it done by greenhouse time (the end of February). I know the attic and basement won't get done by then, but hopefully the living areas of the house will be. I have a lot of work outside to do this winter as well. Keep it up!


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Pine mead...we hope to have our house on the market by spring so
that is why I am shooting for spring.


I finally realized if I have my very favorite photos in an album and the rest 
in acid free boxes that are labled that I will feel they are safe for now.
My kids have grown up seeing few photos because I don't know where
most of them are...

I started my journal and I just wrote " no organizing today because I have
my priorities in order... even if my house is not" 

My cousin's husband just died and she needs me and that is more important.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

nancy237, you are absolutely right. You do have somewhere more important to be, and that's where your focus should be right now! 

That "stuff" will be there when you get through this, I guarantee it!

I was up to my ears in tomatoes this weekend, so that was where most of my focus was. I especially wanted to get as many out of the way as I could, as this coming weekend my DD and DSisIL are wanting to have a surprise birthday party for DH. So I want to be able to mostly focus on getting things around for that. I admit, it will be mostly surface cleaning, as most of the event will not be in my house. But there will be several people in and out, and a few extras staying, so I have to at least make room for them. :help:

The odd thing is, that I am not really stressing about it (yet anyway!) DH and I mowed the yard last night (he still has no clue the party is for him!!!) so that is out of the way. If it rains the next 2 days, so be it. This is as good as it will get. I have decided I have 4 evenings left this week to do what I can. I will spend 15 minutes in a room at a time, hitting at least 3 rooms each evening, and I plan to have DD do the same. It won't be perfect, but it won't swallow anyone whole once done, either! LOL!

I'll get through the party, then whatever tomatoes have turned by then. THEN I will get serious about a real plan of attack!

pinemead, how's that tooth?

and cowwhisperer, I sure hope your foot survived all that! I sympathize, as I think I've had WEEKS like that! Oh my!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I just found this thread, and I love it. I actually used to do exactly that - I had a spiral notebook and I wrote down every last thing I accomplished every day. I did it for years, because it was the only way I could stay ahead of the depression and see that I really DID get something done. Somewhere along the way, I lost that daily journaling habit, although I do post quite a bit on the CF Daily Journal. I need to get out a fresh notebook and start again. 

Right now I'm working a little at a time on my stove installation project - I've tiled 2 sides of the base so far today, and I am going to try to do the rest of the deck and base tonight before bed. I'd be thrilled to have it ready to grout tomorrow so I can finally put the stove up on the hearth in a few days. But, if I don't get it done tonight, I will just start again tomorrow.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Nancy, you have something more important than cleaning right now. The house can wait. Sorry to hear about your loss.

lickcreek, it still hurts, but not as bad. The dentist put me on an antibiotic yesterday for 2 weeks. What ever you do know will be less for later!

manygoatsnmore, wish I had met you a few years ago! It took me a long time to figure this out and change my attitude. 

I want to finish the foyer/hall today and I have to go into town to get stuff to keep the rain out of the basement. It flooded a little last week and with the heavy rain expected this weekend, it's a priority.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I got a little side tracked last night, but I think it was worth it!  All I really got cleaned was my bathroom - tub scrubbed, counter and sink cleared off and cleaned, mirror cleaned, toilet scrubbed and floor swept and partially mopped (around toilet area only) But what was my grandest accomplishment was 4 loads of laundry (one is still in the dryer ) and cleaning out 2 hampers. One I gave to DD so her clothes will no longer be piled on the floor behind the door - she hates to mix hers with the guys greasy smelly stuff (I can relate) so she keeps them piled seperately. The second I will have the boys put their clothes in, in the utility room by the washer. My clothes usually end up in our bedroom, and DH has uniforms for work, so he has few clothes that actually end up in my laundry. That should help keep the bathroom floor from piling up. Now all I need to work on is towels - no towel bars in my bathroom. Should be easier to keep up the bathroom in the future.

I spent way more than my original plan of 15 minutes in the bathroom. It didn't leave alot of time for hitting the other rooms.

I did get all the supper dishes done before going to bed. We eat so late some evenings that they get piled on the counter and I do them in the morning before I leave for work. It was nice having a few extra minutes this morning!

Oh, and I also went through some of the bills last night, and while I didn't get everything up to date and checks written, I do know how much is owed and can let the kids know what they owe on the cell bill so I can pay it on time!

Maybe tonight will be better. But it's raining, so that means I will probably have the guys underfoot. It's a lot harder when everyone is home and INSIDE!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Didn't get much actual "cleaning" done yesterday. We are going away till Sunday and I had to do the bank, packing, clean out the trunk of the car stuff. Great thing about the hotel.........NO HOUSEWORK!!!! Post more when we get back!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Posted this yesterday, but it got lost in cyberspace:
Lickcreek - Sounds like you got a lot done! I didn't get to finish the foyer/hall yesterday, but did some. My son and I covered the outside entrance to the basement with plastic. I have to leave early today for work, but I'll continue to work downstairs. There isn't much more to do to finish the foyer/hall project. I paid bills this morning and tried to figure out how to pay the house payment tomorrow. 

Isn't it great to have a clean bathroom?! Only one of mine is clean, but it's the one with the shower that we use all the time.

I swear I'd like to beat the people who built this house though. The "popcorn" finish on the walls just collect dust and you can't get it off. The rough barn boards under the chair rail are the same way. The unsealed bricks in the foyer are stained, not to mention that they cemented the bricks down, but didn't put anything between them. Some have large gaps - perfect for collecting animal hair, sand and dirt. Rant! All of that is on the list to change eventually. I want a clean house first before I start redoing it.

I've learned that EVERYTHING I do is a step forward, no matter how small and I'm really thrilled to be making those small steps. On another forum there is a discussion of a TV program on hoarding and how awful the hoarders are. I think "lazy" was used most to describe them. I guess people really don't understand. I'm not actually a hoarder, but my house resembles some of those on the TV program, maybe not quite as bad. I'm really glad you guys don't do that and give your support instead. THANKS!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Got a couple of bushels of pears out of the way. 

Have to keep reminding myself: Inch by inch, the job's a cinch!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Yesterday I tore apart my kitchen to clean.... Got about 3/4 done.... most of my day was spent cleaning rolling pins.... all 100 of them.... (you can visit my blog @ www.mlcragle.blogspot.com to see a photo).... 

I just have a few things to finish in the kitchen today.... then clean the bathroom.... and I have to go talk to my new boss & fill out the paper work for that.... then go over the mountain to buy clothes for the job....


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Pony, I like that saying!

cow whisperer, congrats on the new job! I'm going to go look at your collection of rolling pins.

I got the foyer/hall done yesterday except for 3 boxes of candle supplies which have to stay there for a while. Even got the new vac and new carpet steamer out of their boxes, put together and in the pantry. I doubt that I'll get anything done today because I'm prepping for the market tomorrow. Son was home today and totally destroyed my schedule. Now I'm way behind on everything. Bless his heart.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

pinemead said:


> t.
> 
> I've learned that EVERYTHING I do is a step forward, no matter how small and I'm really thrilled to be making those small steps. On another forum there is a discussion of a TV program on hoarding and how awful the hoarders are. I think "lazy" was used most to describe them. I guess people really don't understand. I'm not actually a hoarder, but my house resembles some of those on the TV program, maybe not quite as bad. I'm really glad you guys don't do that and give your support instead. THANKS!


My DH and I have just started watching that. Although our house isn't that bad (thank god!!) we do see small glimpses of ourselves in most of them. Sort of the "Scared Straight" movie of housekeeping.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Almost forgot.........back from our very very short little vacation. House right now is a total shambles. DH and my oldest DD are sleeping, youngest DD is outside playing. Vowed to not clean anything until tomorrow. New day, new start!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

moongirl, I'm trying to look at every day like that. Welcome back!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

So far so good. I have done a bunch of dishes and emptied one of the totes that had snacks and cereal etc. Our little vacation was a convention type thing so we brought as much food and snacks as we could to save $$$. I seem to get the most done while everyone is still asleep! Have a great day.........


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Me too, but animals are always up early!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Moongirl, had to LOL when you mentioned you were home from vacation and the house was in shambles. That happens every time we leave too! Or I should say every time we come back. I try to have the house in a reasonable state anytime we go somewhere for an extended time, just because I know coming home is enough to wreck it!

pinemead, I can appreciate your rant. We have popcorn ceilings in every room. A few years ago some muddaubbers were coming in and building nests on the cieling in one of the bedrooms. You can NOT get those off the cieling with out the popcorn coming off too. So now there are bare spots and popcorn spots... it's horrible. Someday I'll get back to that too. And the panelling that is so rough that it not only holds dust, but shreds anything I try to wash it down with so it now has tiny cloth fibers and sponge fragments attached in a few spots. Girl, I feel your pain.

The surprise party for DH went off without a hitch! He was totally clueless right up to the last minute when I had to literally force him into the middle of the room and say in front of everyone "By the way, Happy Birthday!" for him to finally figure it out! It went so smooth, I am still amazed!

So, yesterday was spent cleaning up the club grounds and clubhouse from that (which wasn't bad, people did a great job of picking up after themselves), doing up the dishes, cleaning out the large drink jugs and coolers, etc. I must be getting too old for late night parties, because we both were moving in "slow motion" Sunday. But it was so worth it!

I am hoping to get back on track this evening. I started supper in the crock pot this morning, so supper is half done already. Not sure where I'll start, but I keep telling myself anything is better than nothing. My livingroom is pretty much trashed as we had people sleeping all over most of the weekend, I may start there.

Then there are the boxes of tomatoes that look ready for juicing again... 
Again, my current mantra, "God won't give me more tomatoes than I can handle... God won't..." LOL!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

LOL - but that doesn't work with zucs.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

That's why I wasn't extremely upset when my zucs lost the battle of the bugs! LOL!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Not sure if it would work on popcorn ceilings, but depending on paneling might work well - - steam cleaners.

We painted our barn siding in the house. It's much easier to clean with a coat of primer and three coats of paint.

I tried to post a comment last night but the site went down. I've been struggling with headaches and fatigue again lately, so haven't been as productive as I'd like to be and came here looking for inspiration.

But after listing the things I did get done, plus put in half a days regular work on top of it, it wasn't as bad as it first seemed.

I think we spend so much time doing tasks that are 'expected', and somehow that translates into us having done nothing worthwhile, and to some others translates into 'nothing' at all because it doesn't generate an income or a tangible result other than making others more comfortable in their surroundings.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

pickapeppa, I know what you mean. There are everyday chores that have to get done - I have animals, greenhouse and garden to do every day. Those aren't a hugh problem, it's the other things that I used to postpone because it was overwhelming and I couldn't seem to get started. I've changed my attitude about it. I rejoyce and log in my journal even the smallest success like just going through a stack of mail to clear off an 8" spot. I've found that one thing leads to another and I no longer fear and dread it. Hopefully, you'll feel better physically. Be well.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Today was a tough one. Was suppoed to go back to work after vacation. Problem was that no one tod my gall stones that! Slept a good portion of the day. My oldest DD is grounded till Sunday so she helped me sort through three shelves of books. I only got rid of maybe 10 or 12 books but it helps. Back to work tomorrow......


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

moongirl, I'm a little bummed, too. I haven't gotten much at all done in the house this week and I have no more days off until Monday. Haven't felt very well this week and had to do the shopping today. I ran all over creation looking for goat feed and never found what I wanted. So here it is, almost 6:30 and I haven't done anything today. Monday I cleaned out most of the goat pen mud and nailed plywood on the top of a big wire spool and rolled it in to the pen for them. Worked in the greenhouse a bit. I'm going to let the goats out for an hour and then try to work in the kitchen a little.

Sure hope you feel better!! My son was home sick from work today with tonsilitis (sp) and strep. Hope he keeps it to himself.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I wanted to comment on that show Hoarders. There is another show called Clean House. It is basically the same situations and homes look the same. The big difference is the mental sate of the occupants. In the show Clean House; the people can handle giving up alot of the "stuff". But on Hoarders; the folks have a genuine problem giving up their "stuff". So before any of us beat ourselves up for seeing ourselves in similar situations thinking we are lazy or hoarders; watch the other show and see which one you relate to. Most of us are well meaning, not lazy, and slowly but surely will get our homes looking the way we want them to look.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

ihedrick, thanks for posting about that. I've never directly been called lazy, that's a title that I used to put on myself. I wasn't lazy, I was overwhelmed and depressed. I've seen Clean House before and I think I tend to be more on that level. I'm getting better though! I seem to get better with every trash bag and donation box that goes out the door.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

pinemead said:


> ihedrick, thanks for posting about that. I've never directly been called lazy, that's a title that I used to put on myself. I wasn't lazy, I was overwhelmed and depressed. I've seen Clean House before and I think I tend to be more on that level. I'm getting better though! I seem to get better with every trash bag and donation box that goes out the door.


I was checking out the show's site. Totally agree. I can get rid of things. I just don't have the time and energy some days. Part of my problem is also caused by the fact that my mother is a totally obsessive "neat freak". I can scrub until the apartment is "perfect" and it still won't be good enough. My home is far from perfect and never will be. I can live with that.........drives my mother crazy though!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

This turned out to be a minimalist week for me too, due to the headaches. But it's a new day and I can look over my lists for the week and address the most urgent items now.

Think I'll celebrate a pain free morning with a cook-a-thon. Waffles, beef stew, fresh bread, noodle dough . . . .

That dirt's not going anywhere! It will be here on Monday.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

pickapeppa, where do you live? I'd drive a long way to eat at your house!!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

pinemead said:


> pickapeppa, where do you live? I'd drive a long way to eat at your house!!



Illanoise.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, eat some beef stew for me. Your cook-a-thon sounds wonderful. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Today was a really good day! Got a lot of little things done. Has anyone else ever had the sensation of feeling taller when the room is clean?? LOL I swear that I feel a foot taller in my kitchen today......... Now off to tackle some more bookshelves! Everyone have a good night.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Excellent! I did a little in the kitchen today and sort of started in the breakfast room, but I had goat work to do. I did get the laundry and dishes done. I'm just tired today. My mind wants to get it done, but my body wants to do nothing. My Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays are really tough, so Mondays are hard to get going.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Pinemead I totally sympathize. Sat down on the couch and promptly dozed for about a half hour. I think today was just the "back to school" vibe. Meet the youngest DD's kindergrten teacher tomorrow. Then Wednesday it is on the bus for a whole day! Dh and I are going to go to lunch and then buy our youngest a b-day gift for Friday. This year we will have every Tuesday without any children! DH is already sad........he says he is going to be too lonely all day. Told him I would leave him a list of things to do! LOL I am hoping to tackle one project on Tuesdays to really get things cleaned and organized. Keeping my fingers crossed.......sometimes the best laid plans.........


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I know. My best laid plan today was destroyed because I had to go into town for dog food. Then I got to deal with the government for 2 hours. I'm going to try to do a couple of things before I go to work, but.... I also have to go into the basement to get canning jars. I HATE going in the basement. Me and that stinking snake don't get along. I have an appointment tomorrow mid-day which will probably take 3 hours out of my day, then Thursday, I have a dental appointment - root canal, etc., and then have to go to work. Not my favorite week. Hope the teacher's meeting went well and tell your DH that I have plenty for him to do if he gets bored!


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

My I suggest http://www.flylady.net/ , The Mrs. and I started this about a year ago and it works (and is FREE!). All you need is 15 min and the willingness to try.

Blessings
Sam


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Tried that once........the journal seems to work well for me. I am a chronic list maker. LOL


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Sorted through 6 bookshelves last night!! I actually have one that is "empty". Alright..........it is only empty for a short while until I fill it with a random stack of books from smewhere in the apartment. LOL
'


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Sam Luna, I've tried it, but it doesn't work for me - at least not all of it. It just doesn't work with my schedule since I have farm stuff to do as well. The journal is working better than anything else I've tried, but thanks for the suggestion.

moongirl, books are a major problem for me. I have only reference books and I can't seem to get rid of any of them. There's lots of bookshelf space in the living room once I can get to it. My country/farming/crafts magazines are another problem, although I've cleaned out a lot of them. They tend to reproduce at night when I'm sleeping.  I have most of them in binders. 

Great job!! Can you sort through the others as you put them on that empty shelf?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Tackled the fridge on Labor Day...yikes! It is so shiny and white it is blinding us

I used lots of metal and glass loaf and baking pans plus some bins from previous fridges to group like items together. Now when we need to make a sandwich, we just pull the bin with the sandwich stuff in it (relish, mayo, etc).

Now the fridge can be cleaned a bit at a time whenever I have a few minutes or am waiting for water to boil. I can just grab a bin, wipe down the jars inside and the bin itself and then the shelf underneath it. The next time I can do the bin next to it. I spend less time with the door open hunting for stuff, too.

I also threw out the curtains in the bay window of the master bath. I vacuumed all 3 windows, steam cleaned them, then put up new curtains. It all seems small compared to the big picture, but every little bit seems to help plus I feel encouraged by each accomplishment.

Thanks for inspiring me.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I really like the bin idea, Jan. I'm going to use that one. Here's another one I use: I keep all my leftovers on the same shelf so that they don't get lost. Less ick to clean up later that way.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Great 'frige ideas. Thanks!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Jan Doling said:


> I used lots of metal and glass loaf and baking pans plus some bins from previous fridges to group like items together. Now when we need to make a sandwich, we just pull the bin with the sandwich stuff in it (relish, mayo, etc).



I found some low plastic bins at a $1 store several years ago, they are are perfect depth too. Several pint jars fit nicely along with jam, jelly, cream cheese, etc. Things don't get lost in the back anymore! One is even labeled as leftovers and another as 'unopened dairy'. Jan is right, I just pull them out and wipe the shelf. One thing we hated was the noise they made on the glass shelves (think finger nails on chalkboard)--we fixed that by cutting to size cheap cutting boards from the dollar store. Works great!


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Today I did 5 loads of wash and cleaned the car out and did some business.:clap::clap:


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Sheripoms said:


> Today I did 5 loads of wash and cleaned the car out and did some business.:clap::clap:


YEAH for you!!:clap:

Got home from work at 8:30 and am now baking a cake for my youngest (she'll be 6 tomorrow!) and 30 cupcakes for kindergarten


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

moongirl, you're a good Mom! I can't do much of anything after 8:30. I had my root canal yesterday. It was awful and it still hurts. I guess I'm just sore. Prep for the market takes most of the day on Fridays, but I'm cutting back a little today since I don't feel too well. Hope I can do a little more in the breakfast room. It's a small space, but it is packed full of containers and stuff for making market things and candles, so there isn't much I can get rid of. It's raining and cool - what I'd really like to do is go back to bed. Oh well, not today!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Pinemead ....................rest and feel better.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks, moongirl. I'm moving kinda slow today and not pushing very hard. I have to get ready for the market tomorrow, but that's all I'm going to do.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Pinemead: Just do what ya can. Some other day you will feel better and can tackle more.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I had an unexpected day off from work today.... I did 1 load of wash, ran the dishwasher, sorted through tomatoes (good & bad), wiped down the counters, ran my son to WalMart and helped him get clothes for his new job (at the same restaurant as I work), weeded a couple flower beds, visited with my animals (who probably hate me since I went back to work), vacuumed.... and caught up on H.T. (LOL)....

Now I am getting ready to head down to the restaurant to visit with my hubby (he's volunteering to do dishes, until they get the dishwasher fixed), and my son (his 1st night as assistant chef....


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I always tell people that "day off" is a lie! Well, actually only after having kids! LOL Today I have about five loads of laundry to do, empty the dehydrator and wash it down,. Pick pepers and tomatoes etc. Fill the dehydrator.....oh yeah and sand, prime and paint the garage door. Day off! That's sooooo funny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Too funny! I work a lot more and a lot harder on my "day off" than when I actually go to work. At least at work I get a break for lunch!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

pinemead said:


> Too funny! I work a lot more and a lot harder on my "day off" than when I actually go to work. At least at work I get a break for lunch!


That's what I mean!!!

Actually my day off wasn't too bad. Got 3 loads of laundry washed, dried and folded. The dishes and dehydrator got done and the garage door got sanded and primed. We also replaced a broken window in the garage door. Was going to paint until dark clouds began appearing.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I finally got brae enough to tackle a cupboard under the counter! I was right to seal things in zip-lock bags...the bags wipe off more easily than individual items do. It gave me a chance to rearrange things so items I need more often are near the front. I used bins to group like-items together and have some see-through containeers in addition to the zip-lock baggies. Found all the ramekins I thought the kids had swiped. Hopefully this will encourage me to tackle the dreaded cupboard under the sink next....cover me...I'm going in!:hobbyhors


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Jan, if you survive the under the sink battle, please let me know. I'm terrified that if I go in there, I'll never be heard from again. There's all kinds of nastys under there and some I know are out to get me. Be strong and alert. Take plenty of ammo and fire at will.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I have a huge plan for tomorrow.... I have the day off work, and DH has to be to work at 6am.... so up at 5, and get him off into his day.... 

I'm gonna turn some music on, and dive right in.... 

I've got....

~ the bathroom to scrub... a complete scrub down....
~ the whole house to vacuum & dust....
~ dishes....
~ windows (although it might rain, so....)....
~ a load or so of laundry (again, depending on the rain)....
~ plan something for supper....

then by 10:30 be at DS & his GF's house to watch my granddaughter....

I will give myself no tv or computer time until the list is complete....


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

day off yesteday. Dh had a doctor's appointment in the morning. Other than that I accomplished just about NOTHING! Just needed a break.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok, time for honesty. I really haven't gotten much of anything done for the past week or so. I don't know, I just didn't have the energy and was short on time. Seems like everything hurts lately. I don't have a day off this week except for Friday and I spend most of the day prepping for the market. I need to get a good nights sleep and I'm working on that. I'm really irritated with myself for not following through. Today I work from noon until 5:30. Cuts my day into bits. I need to get back on track. Need you guys to give me a swift kick. My journal looks pretty pathetic for about 8 days.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

pinemead, I have a real tough time getting things done when something takes the middle of the day out from under me. It's hard to get started knowing you have to quit soon to go to work.

You may not have a lot to journal, but I'm sure your time was put to constructive use elsewhere! You can't work 24/7, and sometimes there are higher priorities. I would consider a good night's sleep one of them :boring: (I have been having trouble with this myself lately.) Do what you can and take care of yourself first. If you let yourself go, you won't be able to get anything done!

Then, when you have a few minutes, you can read my "Home Alone" post to see what you inspired me to do over the past weekend. (It's more like a book - LOL!) I never would have done it all if it hadn't been for this thread and all the HTers that have contributed to it. Knowing I'm not the only one struggling really helps!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

cow whisperer, you are my hero. No way could I accomplish all that before 10:30 on the morning, no matter what time I got up! LOL. This is what I mean about this thread. It makes me want to be able to post great accomplishments, too!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

lickcreek said:


> cow whisperer, you are my hero. No way could I accomplish all that before 10:30 on the morning, no matter what time I got up! LOL. This is what I mean about this thread. It makes me want to be able to post great accomplishments, too!


I really don't think I should be considered a hero... LOL.... I've got almost my whole list done.... then DS's GF showed up with my granddaughter (instead of me going there), so I am spending some much needed bonding time with Rylin while she's here.... 

I'll finish the bathroom & wipe down my counters after she leaves.... then it's onto making supper & taking laundry off the line....


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

pinemead, you certainly are allowed to "play hooky" occasionally! I find going through all this a lifestyle change more than just to get my house clean. I always feel like I can't get organized in any part of my life if I can't get more organized at home. So, when I am not up to the bigger, time consuming jobs of housework, I keep a list of small things I'd like to get better control of in other areas of my life to work on. Letters to write, clean out the glove box in my car, sort through coupons, make cheaper more nutritious dinner menus, etc. I may not be doing the physical exertion, but I still feel like I got something accomplished. Just a thought.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks everybody for the kindness. I'll get it back, just maybe not this week. Geez, I need a day off and to stay at home. 

Lickcreek, I did read your post - I'm really impressed and very happy for you! 

MacaReenie, thanks for that. Come to think of it, I am always doing something, even when to tired to even watch TV - I'm reading up on how to do something, or making garden plans, business plans, etc. Gee, that made me feel better!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinemead, remember, baby steps count! You should be journalling that you made garden plans, ore read up on something, whatever you did that day. AND I would include prepping for market. While it may not be the type of accomplishment you had in mind, how much further behind would you be if you didn't do it? It's a necessary part of your life, and you should be taking credit for it!

Hope you're feeling better and getting some rest!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

lickcreek, you're right. I hadn't thought of it that way. I started the journal for the projects, not thinking about the daily stuff. I had an awful day at work yesterday, but it made me reflect on my behavior for the past week or so, and I think I know why I've been such a B lately I'll try to correct it. I've been fighting with government agencies and that didn't help. Thanks so much.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Just remember, the projects are just "icing on the cake". 

Sorry you had such a rotten day yesterday. <<<HUGS>>> Dealing with government agencies never seems to bring out the best in a person, does it?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

No, it doesn't. On top of that, I had a mini melt down at work. I'd just had enough. Thanks for the hugs. I'm having a hard time getting started today too. I've got baking and things to do for tomorrow, so I'd better get going! Have a great one.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Good reminder about the journal being for projects...I'm cheating as I am using this thread as my journal, since there is no computer at home and I know a hardcopy would disappear in my house!

I keep opening the fridge and cupboard doors to remind myself how nice it looks when a project is finished and to get inspired for the next baby step. I'm still not brave enough to go in the cabinet under the sink...yet.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Jan Doling said:


> . I'm still not brave enough to go in the cabinet under the sink...yet.


For me it is the kids bebdroom closet!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

There are many areas of my house like that! I clean the fringe and build my courage. When I get a little closer to the target area, I find that I have the courage to dive into the mess, but not the sink cabinet yet. It's just too scary.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Got some bad stains in the toilet and dread having to scrub it? If you had a Family Dollar store (it may be at other places too); buy some toilet cleaner called "The Works". Just squirt some around the bowl, leave it alone for ten minutes or longer if needed, then come back and flush. Nice bright clean toilet bowl without the scrubbing. Plus you can challenge yourself to do something just for the ten minutes it takes for the cleaner to work.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I use that too. It's pretty good stuff.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

ihedrick said:


> Got some bad stains in the toilet and dread having to scrub it? If you had a Family Dollar store (it may be at other places too); buy some toilet cleaner called "The Works". Just squirt some around the bowl, leave it alone for ten minutes or longer if needed, then come back and flush. Nice bright clean toilet bowl without the scrubbing. Plus you can challenge yourself to do something just for the ten minutes it takes for the cleaner to work.


My DH picked up some at Christmas time. It was incredible!! I had been trying to get the stains off that old toilet for a few years. Never have less than three bottles stashed under the sink! LOL


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Haven't really added anything to my journal in a day or two. Oldest DD (almost 13) has been vaccuming, cleaning and putting away laundry!! Yeah for me!
She wants a laptop really bad!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I've just been doing maintenance stuff this week and prepping for the market early. I have all of it done (including canning). The only thing I'll have to do on Friday is bake and load! I've been fighting ants - I've never had them this bad. It seems that they are everywhere.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Pinemead, I know you don't want to feed the ants; but put a pile of sugar inn your yard and they will go for that and leave your house. Then pour coffee grounds around the outside of your house and they sholdn't cross over them.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

ihedck, I hadn't thought of that. I also didn't know about the coffee grounds. I'll have to cover the sugar in the yard so the goats won't get it, but it's worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

ihedrick... what a great idea.... I'll have to remember that.... Thanks....

Well I feel slightly accomplished today after getting nothing done yesterday (got called into work early then my son's car broke down...)...

So today, I've folded and put away 3 loaded of laundry, washed & hung another... and my work clothes are in the washer now, will be ready to hang when I get home from work.... I've put groceries away that I brought home 2 days ago.... cleaned the cat box.... wiped down the table & counters.... 

Now I'm ready to head for a shower & be to work by Noon...


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Let me add that a cup of sugar will work; I'd hate for someone to pour out five pounds of sugar in their yard! You can get a good supply of coffee grounds by asking at convenience stores or restaurants. Be sure to give them a bucket to put them in; along with a lid.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I was wondering about the sugar! I have enough coffee grounds from my house - I drink a lot of coffee. I don't get anything done on weekends, but I'm off tomorrow. I am going food shopping and need to get started building my candle inventory for my first show on 10/11. Hopefully, I can get a bit done in the house, too. Need to clean out the greenhouse soon as well. I'm off to do chores and get ready for work.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Hope you all don't mind if I bump this thread. It was giving me motivation just reading the posts! Ok, whatcha all been doing? I got half a garage cleaned up! Five saddles cleaned and conditioned. That's why I got the garage straightened up. Moving the tack from the shop to the garage which is dryer.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks for bumping! I love cleaning saddles. Mine are due. 

I haven't gotten anything done this week really. I've been a little under the weather and taxes are the priority (I'm almost done). I had the market on Saturday and a festival/show on Sunday. I'm just trying to recover today and finish up the taxes. 

Anyone else??


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I have been losing my ambition. Computer is on the fritz and I can't post too often. Posting on here really helped........I am on the library's computer right now. Going to look for a book to see if it is just some stupid problem.
On the plus side........DH has been doing all the laundry and much more cleaning without his "girlfriend" as we all call the computer. LOL


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

My ambition also took a dive both due to the weather getting cold so quickly, and our last camp outing last weekend. Now the house has been buried under the remnants of camping (although I must admit, it was not as bad this time as it has been before) and the last minute digging out of coveralls and winter coats/clothes. Looks like a tornado struck INSIDE.

But I'm not going to let it get me down. I will chip away at it during the evenings this week, and plan to hit it full force this weekend. Hopefully the weather will hold so I can deal with the final gleaning of produce from the garden that is currently stored in the mudroom - I do my canning outside on the side burner of the grill. Then I will deal with packing all the camping gear back in the trailer. THEN I can then reorganize the mudroom to accomodate the extra coats/clothes. 

Looks like a lot of work for the weekend, but hopefully life will be a bit more managable after that. Then I can get back to finding the rest of the house!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I survived cleaning the cupboard under the kitchen sink! It didn't take as long as I feared but was worse than I remembered. I am putting it on my calendar for every October and April so it doesn't have a chance to get out of hand again. Thanks, Selena, for the encouragement and instructions.


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

I hope you all don't mind if I join you. I've been reading some of the posts and find real ambition here. I have a day off of work today and have started my fall cleaning. That generally takes me until spring cleaning starts but it's worth a try. I aim for one room at a time! Thanks for the oomph to go on.
c.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Jan - congrats on the under the sink cupboard! I myself am not that brave yet! LOL! And it was just done in January when we put in the new countertop. Now it reminds me of the storage container cupboard. You know, just grab what you need really fast and shut the door quick before the rest falls out at you! LOL! I know, I should "just do it!"

farmer nurse, glad you joined! I find this is a very inspiring group, and hope you do to!

Last night I got all the camping clothes and cookware cleaned up and repacked in the trailer. So that's out of my way! Yay! I think that is the quickest I've ever got it all back together. I also swept and then "spot mopped" my kitchen floor, although it really needs a full scrubbing. I felt better about it anyway. That's really all I accomplished above and beyond the usualy fix supper, fold a load of clothes, blah blah, but I count is as one more babystep to getting this place organized! And I didn't sit on my duff ALL night! LOL!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Confession time. I haven't done much of anything the past 2 weeks - no excuses, but I DO have a reason. I went to the doctor yesterday and found out that I have pneumonia (sp). That's the reason I've been so tired, too. Hopefully it will only take a couple of days on meds to feel better. At least I'm home.

I feel a lot of gratitude to all of you for the inspiration you've given me and each other. Selena, thanks so much for the PMs. They've helped me a lot.

I want so much to get back on track. My DS told me Monday night while I was feeling pretty bad, that he and GF will be spending Christmas in Tenn. I didn't let him see how bad it hurt me. I can't blame them for not wanting to be here in this mess, but I don't look forward to being alone for another holiday. It also upset me tremendously that I haven't gotten the house done. So many emotions, so little time. I vow to dive in as soon as I can breathe a little better and have a bit of energy back.

Congrats to all of you who are getting those baby steps accomplished. Keep it up!!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, pinemead! <<hugs>> I do hope you get to feeling better soon. You have a VERY good reason for not getting much done! Don't worry about the house. Just rest now and take care of yourself.

I'm so sorry to hear your DS will not be spending Christmas with you. I know how I would feel if my family wasn't home for the holiday. Surely his decision was not based on the state of your home! 

I know how depressing it can be to have everything in a state of chaos. I'm right there with you! But one can only do so much. Your health is what is most important right now. Believe me, the rest can wait until you are feeling better. Let the meds do their thing, and get back to it when you are fully able. Don't overdo it!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for bumping this thread - I needed some inspiration today. I've been feeling very blah lately and haven't been getting much done. I'm frustrated with dd for not doing her chores without being nagged - and then still not doing them...my kitchen is a mess (she's supposed to do the dishes and wipe down the counters), and the cat boxes stink (also her job). At nearly 18, you'd think she could do these things and care for her animals without having to be told, nagged, ordered ad nauseum. It makes me want to hide in my bedroom and pull the covers over my head. Add to that the usual start of SAD with the short days and icky weather, and I just don't seem to be getting much done.

I'm taking credit for every baby step today. I cleaned buckets, toilets and the shower stall with "The Works" toilet bowl cleaner - works great on rust stains on anything that is not metallic. I use the buckets for water storage so they need to be clean and disinfected. I heated up water to a simmer, added lots of Oxyclean and tackled some really set in stains on dd's and the dgd's clothes. I got most of the stains out, but just set a few more things back in to soak with more Oxyclean. I started sorting through the paperwork pile - haven't finished, but at least I put a small dent in it. Sorted through tomatoes and picked out the ripe ones and the ones that are no good. Got some payments ready to send to folks from the barter board. Showered. (Told ya I was going to take credit for every little baby step today, lol.) Styled my hair - love this short wash and wear style. Started the sourdough from Mom of 4's dried starter she sent me last spring (I lost it in the paperwork pile). Found some of the receipts I need to send in for reimbursement for my healthcare spending plan. Didn't find the RN renewal notice that started this paperwork quest. Came to a decision to give a friend all the older hens and roosters in exchange for the half the meat when they butcher the culls, and gave her the egg concession at work - that's one less thing for me to worry about. I'm only keeping 5 chickens - RIR rooster and 4 RIR pullets that have just started laying for me. That's plenty of eggs for 2 of us and my friend that I trade eggs to for meat. That's it so far - I should go back to bed and get some sleep, but my bed is covered with papers and I still have more tomatoes to sort through.

I've decided to do major downsizing of the farm animals. I have pics to post at the feedstore of goats and puppies. I'm just tired and I need a break from the animal care. Manygoatsnmore is going to need a new name.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

manygoatsnmore, you did a LOT!! Give yourself some credit! I know the feeling when dealing with a teenager. Does she love the animals? Maybe if you give her a WRITTEN instruction and schedule on chores, with the stearn statement at the bottom that if the chores are not done daily, the animals will be given away to someone who will take care of them. The problem is that you must be prepared to follow through, and that's hard. If you can handle downsizing and need the change, do it! You can always rebuild if you decide later. Hang in there - you did a whole lot more than I did. I'm giving myself until Monday to get over this pnumonia and won't push to do much. After Sunday though, it's war. I'm frustrated and disgusted, and I get dangerous when I'm like this - sometimes I just start pitching without looking! 

Wish I lived close enough to take some of your stock,. Very good thing that I don't!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

manygoatsnmore, you really did do a lot! Back when my son was still a teenager my dh was always so frustrated with the same problem about taking out the trash. Funny how you remember some things. Anyway, he always complained that he shouldn't have to remind a 16-17 yr old about chores. "he knows he needs to do it and I shouldn't have to remind him!" I always tried to remind dh that our son was a good kid. He went to school (early most days to practice his music), he worked 5 evenings a week at Long John Silver's as a cook, he didn't drink, do drugs or party. So what if he needed to be reminded to do chores, it could have been so much worse. And the funniest part of all this is that it's almost 20 years and who do you think needs reminding to take out the trash? DH of course lol! Cracks me up every time I have to remind him. 

I like pinemeads idea of the written instructions- sometimes it's easier for folks. As well as her animals finding new homes if she doesn't have time or inclination to take care of them. 

Off to do my morning outside chores and run errands. Yuck! I hate going to town.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

If it helps (and I doubt that it does really) but my 25 yr old DD still needs reminding! I have to leave her a list - written out - of exactly what I expect her to do EACH DAY! And if I tell her to do dishes, I also have to write on the list "wipe the counters", "wipe stove top" or all that she will do is the dishes and walk away from the rest!

I like to think when she is in her own house it will be different. But I'm not so sure.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

lickcreek, I thought that was just a guy thing. I don't have a daughter, so I thought it was just boys.

manygoatsnmore, I really understand the baby step "showered". It was about all I got done today and it was a major effort. 

I have a bad case of the "wants" today. I want a kitchen floor. I want cabinets that are high enough that I can use the counter tops. I want new windows. I want a dresser. I want a proper desk. I want a new stove. I want the downstairs bathroom sink fixed. I want. I want. I want. Mostly I want a little energy so I can get back on track with the cleaning. This is what happens when I don't feel well enough to get up and do something, but the brain won't rest. It will pass.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

pinemead, it's not just a guy thing. It is a "generational" thing at my house, I'm afraid. And in retrospect, I really only have myself to blame. I worked full time, tried to take care of home and family, and not being a very good "drill sergeant", I fell back on the "it's easier to just do it myself and know it got done" mentalilty. So I guess I never really taught my kids how to care for a household, or to take the responsibility of one.

Oh to have it to do all over again!...


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I have to drag both my teen girls back to wash pots and pans and wipe the stove when they do dishes. DD16 won't do dishes if she didn't eat the meal (and believe me, it is not worth the hassle to force the issue). I just smile and say, "Then you'll be eating your own cooking until you take your turn doing dishes." Sometimes she'll stick it out defiantly for a few days, but I make sure I cook all her favorite things during that time:duel:


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

My DS is great. He'll do anything I ask him to do. The operative word is "ask". If I don't ask, he won't do it. 

Jan, that's so funny!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I worked on my kitchen yesterday. Not really a project, but it was a mess. I didn't have hot water for a week and have not felt well for a couple of weeks (pneumonia). I took everything off the counters and washed lots of dishes and put them away, cleaned the gross sinks and stove. That's all I had energy to do though. I'll work on it more today along with catching up with the laundry. There's finally sunshine!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

pinemead, I hope you are feeling better and not trying to take on the house too soon!

My weekend didn't go as planned (do they ever?!) but I did get a few things accomplished. Most of Saturday ended up dedicated to canning up my 2 5-gallon buckets of sweet potatoes. I have NO cold storage, so canning is the only option for storing them for any length of time. And 2 buckets was way more than I could justify let going to waste.

Sunday, it was a bit warmer, although it got quite windy. And I was sitting on the porch drinking a cup of coffee when I decided it was time to get the cobwebs and mud dauber nests knocked down for the winter. It became evident that the broom wasn't going to do it, and I ended up wiping down all the porch siding with a damp rag!  But this also led to everything being moved and cleaned on the porch, which really needed done and it looks SO nice now! The only thing I didn't do is scrub the floor.

I also got my bulbs planted and did about 4 loads of laundry. And then I went to bed early! LOL!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

That's a lot! Funny how that 5 minute job extends to an all day one, isn't it? I have so much inside and outside, plus greenhouse and garden to do and I just don't have the energy back yet to do much. I'm trying to at least get my chores organized on paper so that I don't waste time when I do get back on schedule. I'm in one of those "I want to change my life" sessions at the moment. It's a little frustrating that my brain is racing, but the body just doesn't want to keep up right now. My squirrel personallity is demanding that I rush to get ready for winter, but I really just want to stay in bed. Oh, well. Better days ahead.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Small stepo done here today; got chest freezer defrosted and cleaned out and ready to go back into use.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been keeping up with this thread although I haven't been posting. Thanks to the OP for holding us all accountable for staying on task. 

I've been having considerable difficulty with returning to work, an ever changing work schedule and working mostly evenings and trying to keep up with the house. I'm a creature of habit and with all this uncertainty it's really thrown me for a loop. All my life I had a set schedule that I could build routines around. Now it's forever changing and I never know from one week to the next when my day off will be or if I'll go in at noon or 3pm and work until closing. By the time I get off and eat dinner I'm wide awake for hours which leaves me really useless the next morning.

I really despised having to clean and do laundry all day today on my only day off. I feel like I've been cheated of my personal time off. Instead of having such a rigid routine I've finally decided to set myself up a basic routine to handle some of the housework each day and set "personal time" for my days off. Whether it's having my hair cut, sewing or crocheting I WANT SOME ME TIME. When DH is off he has no guilt or qualms about sitting in that recliner and watching television absolutely all day long. Why is it that men get to relax on their time off but we have to play catch-up?

Today I finally had a day off and tackled my worst nightmare, MOUNT LAUNDRY. For the past month I'd put clothes to washing and drying each night while I ate dinner and unwound but didn't have the energy to get them folded, hung and put away so I'd pile them on the guest bed. Well, you know how fast that mountain developed. Woo Hoo! Once again I vow to myself to only do laundry when I have the time and energy to complete the task.

I also got a new "liquids" dispenser muti compartment unit put up in my master bathroom shower. This one has everything; the dispensers for liquid body soap, shampoo and conditioner, the mirror, shaver holder, toothbrush holder and small shelf to hold shaving cream and face soap. My old one was 5 years old, grungy and two of the four dispenser bottles would not function properly leaving soap and shampoo residue all over. I had to have a separate shower mirror, a separate razor holder, a cup for toothbrushes and kept my face soap on a bench. I got my bathroom mostly cleaned up. I didn't get the shower because, like a dummy, I installed the dispenser before cleaning it and now I must wait 24 hours to get it all wet in there. The shower is a major job in itself because it's a multi-head 5'x6' walk in marble shower.

I am seeing some mildew buildup along the edges where it is caulked but all of the mold and mildew cleaners warn against using their products on marble. Does anyone know how I can get rid of the mildew without damaging the marble? I feel terrible because it's by my own neglect. I live in a very hot and humid climate and I should have been cleaning this shower every other day instead of putting it off for a couple of weeks at a time.

I'm using this new found enthusiasm to also inventory each room as I go. I've let my stores get very low and I'm one that likes to be well stocked. In the bathroom alone I need to replenish my shampoo, conditioner, deodorant, q-tips, hair spray, toilet paper, razors, face soap and even my bathrugs. My goal is to keep at least a one year supply on hand. I'm pretty good on bath gel, toothpaste, feminine products, cleaning supplies, DH's cologne and grooming needs.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

You're doing great!! I feel your pain. Maybe write up a "to do" list and hand it to DH. Tell him that numbers X, X, and X are his to do and give him a deadline. I can't help you on the marble cleaner, but I'm sure someone else on here can. Keep it up!!

I cleaned most of my kitchen during the last 2 days. It took a lot longer than it should have, but I had to stop and rest often. I want to get it finished this week, including cabinets.

Keep doing those baby steps - they add up quick and the difference is amazing!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Ok, time for me to step up...I can ,mostly, keep up the day to day stuff but the extra stuff, I'm like most folks. I put it off as long as I can. I need to clean the garage. As I stated earlier we got some of it cleaned only to fill the space with some of our tack. Now it's time to actually go through boxes etc and get rid of stuff. We bought this house so we'd have room for my mother, her stuff and dh and I and our stuff. Talk about too much STUFF! eek! Some of her things are actually boxes that came from my grandmothers things (gramma passed in 1994)Mother couldn't part with it. Mother has now been gone coming up on 2 years. I'm a pack rat from a long line of pack rats but it's time for some of this to go. By announcing it here I figure it will be easier. Maybe just hoping would be a better way to put it. Wish me luck, folks, I'm starting today! 

Just baby steps......baby steps........dust bunnies will have to wait!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Countrystyle, you get it! It takes most of our time just to keep up with the daily stuff, so attacking those projects takes time and a plan. One box at a time! 

I'm feelling a little better today, but of course I have to prep for tomorrow's market. It will be my last market for the season. I'm so excited - it's been a great market season, but I'm tired and want to do other things now, like work on my house. Unfortunately, I'm on the work schedule a lot next week, but I'll do what I can. I still need to finish my kitchen. My reward is a new microwave (mine is 30 years old), and a Kitchenaid Professional 600 stand mixer!!! I'm SO excited, but I need a place to put the mixer - it won't fit under my cabinets, so I have to get rid of some things.

The weekend is here - what's the plan?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

With the forced break from HT, we should all have a lot of progress to report back, right? LOL. 

Not the case at my house, since the flu has hit. Not the H1N1, fortunately, but it's been enough to squelch the progress. First it was DD's boyfriend. Then I got it. Then DS and DD. And just when I thought I had it licked, here it is back again. I think DH is soon to be added to the list as he mentioned some symptoms this morning. I don't ever remember having this much cold/flu in my house this early in the season!

Needless to say, sick family, full time work schedule, 4 boxes of apples from a DF last weekend, and the time change which I am really not adjusting well to, have thwarted my cleaning/organizing plans. But I vow to dive back in this weekend.

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

About the same as you. The sick comes and goes, but I'm pretty much over the pneumonia. There's so much going around that as soon as you start feeling better, you get something else. I did do some in the kitchen - I got my new mixer and had to make room for it. Most of my efforts have been doing daily cleaning. I haven't had the energy to do much more. I start working full time (only about 5 or 6 hours more than I'm working now, but reclassified) next week.

Soooo glad to be back here though. I really miss this place.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

We've been lucky (hate to mention it and bring on bad luck)but we've not had any flu or colds in our house. Of course there are only 2 of us and I rarely leave the house. The job DH has is in a factory but the people are a lonnnnggggg ways apart and he doesn't hang out in the break room. Well, anyway, I managed to get through about 10 boxes of stuff in the garage! Threw out a lot. Glad we can burn. The rest can wait until spring maybe. At least now we can get around in there. lol Hoping our son comes to get our spare freezer this weekend. That would free up another couple of feet. 
Sure did miss everyone during the shutdown.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

That sounds great! I got one bottom cabinet cleaned out today. It doesn't sound like much, but it was totally packed with stuff. I'm getting rid of most of it - small crock pot, food processor, salad spinner, espresso machine, and a few little things. Threw away a pile of kitchen towels (they were really nasty), and set a mouse trap. I'll wait a few days before putting anything back in there. I also trimmed goat feet today. It's a little harder to do alone, but they're done for another few weeks. Glad to be getting back on my feet a little. Keep up the momentum!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I did not fair as well this weekend as I had hoped. Every time I thought I was feeling better, this cold/flu thing would knock me on my keester!

Saturday I worked my way through the rest of the apples (11-1/2 qt of apple pie filling) and washed and dried (not folded!) one load of laundry. I think I hit the sack around 8:30. Sunday I did 4 loads of laundry (2 dried on the line), burned 2 bags of trash, swept and straightened the mudroom and mopped the kitchen floor (after all the apples, it needed it!) then I crashed on the couch the rest of the afternoon. 2 loads of clothes still need folded. 

I was really disappointed, as I had told DD Sat evening that the apples were out of the way, and I wanted the house cleaned up Sunday. Well, since I had no energy, I couldn't keep on top of her efforts either, so nothing got done. 

I think it's time I go to the DR for some antibiotics. 3 weeks of this, and I've taken almost every OTC remedy imaginable, and it's not going away. Time to give in!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

lickcreek, it's time to go to the doctor. Please don't wait. I ended up with pneumonia and didn't know I had it - didn't have much of a cough, but I was wheezing and exhausted.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

pinemead, I did end up going to the doctor yesterday. Well, the nurse practitioner. I have not been to our local clinic for so long, I wasn't sure who to see, but I do know now to be sure NOT to see her again. I explained my symptoms (stuffy head, sinus headaches, eyes and teeth throbbing, sinus drainage, cough, sore throat, chest hurts, exhaustion) she looked in my ears and throat and said "Wow, if that's not strep throat I'll be a monkey's uncle!" Two, count them, TWO!!! negative throat cultures later (I REFUSED to allow a 3rd swab, for both my throat AND my insurance's sake!!! :duel she says "Well, it HAS to be strep, I'm just missing it with the swab!" and prescribes me Amoxicillin. I ask if that will take care of my other symptoms, and she says "Well, if it doesn't, come back when it runs out and I'll give you something else!" :help: I'm pretty sure I would bleed to death before seeing her again.!!!

Anyway, I'm 3 pills into it, and slightly better, if I take OTC cold/flu meds along with it. But still exhausted. Fell asleep at the computer here at work this morning. Hope I can get past this soon!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

You need rest. My son had strep not long ago, but I had some bug that quickly turned into the pneumonia. My symptoms sound just like yours. The Amoxicillin will probably take care of it, but it might not be enough. If the breathing doesn't get better in a few days, you need to go to someone else.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Well, I'm getting back on track with my journal. Had to take a few weeks off due to illness, but I'm much better now and getting antsy. I did get a little done in the kitchen and office. Now if only the animals would stay healthy.... I also went back to work full time this week, so scheduling is an absolute must. 

Lickcreek, how do you feel?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Pinemead, glad to hear you are better now! Especially since you are back to work full time!

I'm much better now!, too! The combination of Amoxicillan, Mucinex, and taking Friday off seemed to take care of the worst of it! 

I got to bed about 10:30 Thursday night, got up to see DS off to work at 5 AM, up again to get DH off to work at 6:20, then slept 'til about 10:30. Got up and took meds, turned on TV, and was out 'til about 3:30 that afternoon. After fixing supper, it was back to bed by 9PM, and out til 7:30 Saturday morning. I had laughingly told DH Thursday that I felt like I could sleep for a week. Then I apparently gave it my best shot!

So Saturday I did manage to get some bookwork done that had to be done before this weekend. And a load of laundry, and some dishes. And that seemed to wear me out. Sunday I did several loads of laundry and some sweeping/dusting highlights, cleaned out some older canning jars and packed them away for future use. That was about it for the weekend.

I would so have loved to join in on the "November To Do" thread, but I just felt so lousy that getting out of bed and going to work felt like all I could "do"!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I know how you feel. Glad you're better. My schedule changes each week, so I can't plan too far in advance. I had a goat go lame and get down this week. That has taken a lot of time as well. He's better, but now my days off this week are gone. Oh, well. I've learned not to get too upset about the unexpected things- there's just too many of them.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I am thankful that Thanksgiving is not held at my house!  And I have vowed to do all that I can to get my home in some sense of order before Christmas gets here. We will have some company then, and Christmas with the kids here Christmas eve. 

I have managed to get my dining table cleared off, and kept up now for several days. There is one stack of papers that I need to go through. But I put a Thanksgiving decoration in the middle of the table, and it's still not buried. :rotfl: Little victories. I'll take what I can get!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

lc, be really proud!! My dining room table is still sitting in the living room in pieces. It's not going in the dining room which is now my sewing room, but will be in the "breakfast room" which used to be a laundry/mud room. That room is actually bigger than my kitchen. (That's not saying much - my kitchen is the size of a good sized, but not a walk-in closet.) I have to clean out the breakfast room and put down a new sub-floor and some kind of flooring first. Someday.


----------

